# Caught husband watching porn through blue tooth



## Annizka (Sep 29, 2017)

The other day, we went out for a drive and usually we use his phone to play music through the car blue tooth while we drive. 

Well, we got into the car, he gave me his phone to play music, and the blue tooth automatically connected to his phone, which is what it usually does. This time I noticed the radio monitor display a pornographic title about breasts. 

He didn’t notice, or at least I think he didn’t. I noticed right away and tried to quickly play music on his phone to get that title off of the display and instead get the title of the music to show before he could see. 

I was immediate hurt, felt like a punch in my stomach, but at the same time, I didn’t want him to notice that title and embarrass him. So I didnt say anything about it, but it’s been eating at me ever since. 

He used my car to go to work today as his car’s registration expired. So I connected my phone to the car blue tooth, then turned the car off. I put a random video on my phone, paused it, and then turned the car on again to see if that title would show up. Sure enough it did. 
So that porn video must have been what he had been watching last before we started driving. 

I am really upset by this especially because he doesn’t initiate sex like he used to. And when we do try and have sex, he looses his erection. I am starting to feel very self conscious. Him loosing erection used to happen before as well, but now it’s more common. Now I am starting to believe maybe he preferred masturbating and was so used to that. Or maybe I’m not like what he prefers watching in the videos. 

I have never refused him when he wants sex, because to me, that’s one of the ways I fee closest to him and I enjoy it so much. 

There was another incident where we were using his sister’s car and the same thing happened. A pornographic title showed up on the screen. He has his phone connected to her car. But at that time, I thought maybe it was one of her sons responsible for that. Now I’m thinking maybe it was him actually, although I can’t be 100% sure. 

Also, I remember the name of the website on her car. So today I went on that website, and typed in the title I saw on his car’s screen and saw the video he must have been watching. 

Let’s just say the women did not look anything like me. They had big full breasts. 
I am currently 9 weeks pregnant. And the fact that my breasts will change after pregnancy, is making me feel so bad about myself. They are smaller than the ones in the video, and after pregnancy, they will more likely not be perky like they used to be. Therefore it’s like I can’t compete. 

I don’t know whether I should bring this up with him. What is your advice?

I’m sorry, I feel like I am all over the place. I hope I made sense.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

@Annizka


First of all, (((hugs))), as a woman, I know the kind of sickened feeling you are referring to. I'm so sorry. And you are pregnant, so that makes you more vulnerable right now.

I especially understand about worrying about your breasts, and how he is looking at ones that are not like yours; and you are pregnant. That is very painful. My fears about a post-pregnancy body are about 1/4 of the reason that I never had kids. My H was never crazy about my breasts when I was 19, slim, and as "perfect" as I was ever gonna be. So, it was terrifying to think of getting pregnant and be even less desirable to him after baby.

Is your pregnancy going okay otherwise. Are you getting pre-natal care? Taking a good pre-natal vitamin? Getting mild exercise and eating well? That's the most important thing right now.


RE; the porn. How do you feel about porn overall? Do you like it yourself? Or does it turn you off and always has?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

This is why porn us so damaging for a marriage. It can often make the wife feel so bad and undesirable, and it can also cause the man to not be able to have a normal healthy sex life with his wife. It actually changes the mans brain, that has been proved scientifically. 

You must talk to him about this and tell him that you know he has been looking at it and how bad its making you feel. Any decent man will stop if he knows that its hurting his wife so much and harming his sex life with her. Make it clear that for you its unacceptable, and after all, its a form of cheating. Unless you are strong and determined about this he wont stop. Porn use is cited in 60% of all divorces now which is so sad.


----------



## Annizka (Sep 29, 2017)

notmyrealname4 said:


> @Annizka
> 
> 
> First of all, (((hugs))), as a woman, I know the kind of sickened feeling you are referring to. I'm so sorry. And you are pregnant, so that makes you more vulnerable right now.
> ...


Thank you for the hug, I really need it right now. 

I feel if the couple watch porn together, and they both enjoy it, then that’s fine. I personally would not enjoy that. And if one of them is watching it and possibly masturbating, leaving the other spouse feeling neglected, basically substituting porn for the wife, then it’s wrong. 

As for the pre-natal care, I am taking vitamins. And I am going to the gym 5 days a week for classes. 



Diana7 said:


> This is why porn us so damaging for a marriage. It can often make the wife feel so bad and undesirable, and it can also cause the man to not be able to have a normal healthy sex life with his wife. It actually changes the mans brain, that has been proved scientifically.
> 
> You must talk to him about this and tell him that you know he has been looking at it and how bad its making you feel. Any decent man will stop if he knows that its hurting his wife so much and harming his sex life with her. Make it clear that for you its unacceptable, and after all, its a form of cheating. Unless you are strong and determined about this he wont stop. Porn use is cited in 60% of all divorces now which is so sad.


I would have never expected my husband to be the type to watch porn. His persona and character is not someone I’d expect this from. 
One of the things I’m scared about is embarrassing him or making him feel ashamed. I want to approach this in a way of not doing that to him and causing further damage. He is the type that if he feels embarrassed, it hurts his ego. 

I was thinking maybe give it a week or so and if he is still not wanting sex or he seems to be losing erecting mid-sex, I’ll open the subject.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay, so it sounds like you are *not* a porn person. 

Oftentimes, on TAM, we hear from women who actually enjoy it and watch it both with and without their husband; but get alarmed when his solo use of it escalates and/or they see the kind of content that he is viewing and realize that it's women who are nothing like them, or the acts he is enjoying watching are degrading, repulsive etc. etc.




> I would have never expected my husband to be the type to watch porn. His persona and character is not someone I’d expect this from.
> One of the things I’m scared about is embarrassing him or making him feel ashamed. I want to approach this in a way of not doing that to him and causing further damage. He is the type that if he feels embarrassed, it hurts his ego.



Almost all men are the type to watch porn IME. It's so sweet (and feminine) of you to be "scared" of embarrassing or shaming him.

Going with that, you should approach it from the angle that it hurts your feelings and makes you feel undesirable, especially since you are pregnant and your body is undergoing some major changes. You have to make sure to not raise your voice and not sound judgmental. That's the best advice I've got.

I personally think you should be able to scream and cry and let go whatever emotions you need to. But I am advising you based on how to reach a man; not on how to be unabashedly honest---which doesn't work.

Be warned, he may just get more secretive and sneaky about it. Tell you he'll stop, then browse incognito etc. Not much you can do about it.

There is a wealth of information on how porn changes men's brains and expectations of sex, and the physical appearance of their partner. Yourbrainonporn is a famous one.

If it helps you, and I hope it does, I SO understand these feelings. My husband has only given up porn (or finding video footage of naked/ sexy women to masturbate to), in the last 8-9 years or so; as his weight has escalated and his fitness and testosterone levels have plummeted. I'm sure he'd be right back at it if he was healthy again. I only tell you this to let you know that you are not alone, not by a long shot. There are millions of women who have felt exactly what you are feeling. 

It's not good for a pregnant woman to be under a lot of stress, I think you should do whatever it takes to make sure that you are healthy and secure at this time in your life.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Any decent man will stop if he knows that its hurting his wife so much and harming his sex life with her.



How I wish this was true, Diana7.

Of course, we could debate the meaning of "decent man". But I'm afraid that many men who are otherwise good people, don't seem to bat an eye at using pornography, defending it, and have no intention whatsoever of giving it up; no matter how much it hurts their wife.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

To me the key issue is not specifically the porn but that he seems to be watching porn INSTEAD of being intimate with you. I would suggest approaching it that way.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

*Annizk
I am really upset by this especially because he doesn’t initiate sex like he used to. And when we do try and have sex, he looses his erection. I am starting to feel very self conscious. Him loosing erection used to happen before as well, but now it’s more common. Now I am starting to believe maybe he preferred masturbating and was so used to that. *

Some guys with erection problems use porn-erotica because it doesn't take an erection to start the sex play. If he gets hard or sort of hard, it dosen't matter as much as it would when he is with you. When he is sexual with you, he knows he needs to be hard or find another way to play sexy with you. A lot of guys with Ed issues feel seriously flawed because of the ED and wanting to please their partner and him self. Elimination of the partner (you) and having outside stimulation solves his possible embarrassment about his ED issues.

Is he watching porn-erotica because your breasts are less than or different, not usually. He is probably watching porn-erotica because what he sees works the quickest for now. Maybe in a week or month what works the best or quickest will be a different category. What turns him on isn't all that much about you, it is what works the best for him right now.

For a too simple example, if a person is losing a skill or activity, they do what works for them and take short cuts to decrease their loss of personal abilities or self worth.

Too many guys think a wet noodle (ED) says they are not as much of a man as they once were.

Then there is the novelty effect. New and or different has its appeal. That is why restaurant and fast food chains keep introducing new food items to their menu.Variety sells because people are curious about new or different items.

McDonalds started out with: 
Hamburgers, cheeseburgers, and fries, with 3 drink choices. Look at their menu now. It is human nature to be curious. It doesn't mean people have to have what they see or is new.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Annizka said:


> I am really upset by this especially because *he doesn’t initiate sex like he used to. And when we do try and have sex, he looses his erection.* I am starting to feel very self conscious. *Him loosing erection used to happen before as well, but now it’s more common.* Now I am starting to believe maybe he preferred masturbating and was so used to that. Or maybe I’m not like what he prefers watching in the videos.
> 
> *I have never refused him when he wants sex, because to me, that’s one of the ways I fee closest to him and I enjoy it so much.
> *
> ...






uhtred said:


> To me the key issue is not specifically the porn but that he seems to be watching porn *INSTEAD of being intimate with you.* I would suggest approaching it that way.




I would say the key issue is using porn if it is distressing his pregnant wife. Or, should I say it's one of the key issues.

You make a good point though, uhtred. OP's husband opts for porn instead of his wife. And as I re-read her post, I realized that he has been having erection difficulties all along. Which seems to indicate that he has been using porn frequently, not just recently. And, with predictable results: she gets sex less frequently; and when she does get it, the quality is poor.

@Annizka

To cover all bases, how old is your husband? ED is more pronounced in older [over 40] men; but can affect younger men. Does your husband have any health conditions or take medications that might interfere with his ability to get and maintain an erection?


----------



## Annizka (Sep 29, 2017)

My husband is in his mid-thirties. He does take allergy medications once in a while, other than that, no other medications or health issues. 

We are newlyweds. We are married for only 6 months. Sad that we are already facing such big issues. This was also one of the reasons I didn’t want to open this subject with him. I didn’t want to start this marriage off on a bad note.

He didn’t like me having male friends and acquaintances on Facebook, so I deleted them. Didn’t like me going to certain places and events because he said the men there stare at me, so I don’t go. Doesn’t like me wearing certain things, so I don’t wear them. And here he is looking at other naked women with big breasts. When he knows for a fact that that would bother me, since I am also jealous. As I go deeper into thought with this, i feel so angry, I fantasize about confronting him about this and telling him I am going to go look at men with bigger penises, and see how he would like that. 

I won’t do that of course, as that would not be a healthy way to approach this. Just thinking to myself


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Annizka said:


> My husband is in his mid-thirties. He does take allergy medications once in a while, other than that, no other medications or health issues.
> 
> We are newlyweds. We are married for only 6 months. Sad that we are already facing such big issues. This was also one of the reasons I didn’t want to open this subject with him. I didn’t want to start this marriage off on a bad note.
> 
> ...


Marriage ALL marriages have issues. That's normal, what is not good is avoiding them. You need to talk about this, both of you. You need to say just what you said on here, not that he is a bad person but that it hurts you. Also you did these things because it make him uncomfortable and this is something that makes you uncomfortable. That is fair and you have a right to say that. Don't do the revenge thing even though I get that you have a point. Talk to him tell him you know and you are hurt.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Learn About the Medications That Cause Erectile Dysfunction




> Antihistamines
> Antihistamines ease the symptoms of allergies by blocking the effects of histamines. Histamines produce allergy symptoms by causing the cells to leak fluid. This results in sneezing, water eyes, itching and runny nose. Some OTC sleep aids also contain antihistamines because one of the side effects of this type of drug is drowsiness.* Examples of antihistamines that may cause ED include promethazine, diphenhydramine, meclizine, dimehydrinate and hydroxyzine*.


Does you husband take any of the above meds for his allergies? If so, maybe he could talk to his doctor about changing it as he is experiencing ED. If there's a chance that's causing it, then that's something to look into.


Sounds like the old double standard on his part. He gets to watch big-boob porn; but you aren't to wear certain types of clothing outside the home. That's called projection. He knows that if he saw a woman wearing those same clothes, he'd be checking her out; so, he doesn't want other guys to do that to you.

His relative youth, basic good health, and the newness of your marriage does lead me to believe that it's likely to be porn related ED.

https://www.mensjournal.com/health-fitness/are-you-watching-too-much-porn-20130821

That's just one link, there are many others that you could research on your own.


I'm actually for letting him know you looked at big penis porn; I think it's the only way to let him know what it feels like to be minimized and hurt this way. Like I said earlier, it seems like most (not all) men don't really care if it hurts their wife.

But you are taking the high road right now, and I commend you for that.

Again, I wanna make sure that you aren't getting too upset and stressed out. You need to take extra special care of your own body, and the second one that is developing inside you. Put simply, you don't need this right now.

Any trusted, loving female relative or friend you can talk to? One who would care about how you felt, and offer support? Not invalidate your feelings, or tell the whole world about this?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Annizka said:


> He didn’t like me having male friends and acquaintances on Facebook, so I deleted them. Didn’t like me going to certain places and events because he said the men there stare at me, so I don’t go. Doesn’t like me wearing certain things, so I don’t wear them.


Worst mistake you could make, allowing him to dictate who your friends are, what you wear, and where you're 'allowed' to go.

Pretty soon, Mr. Abusive will be dictating what family members you're allowed to be in contact with (which will eventually become ZERO) and what friends you're allowed to spend time with (which will also eventually become ZERO). You'll be accountable for every second spent outside the house - which will eventually be whittled down to two places you can go - the doctor's office or food shopping.

I see *exactly* where this sleigh-ride to Hell is taking you.

You won't listen right now because most don't until it's WAY too late. You're flattered that he's so 'possessive and jealous, ' and that he dictates what you wear and where you can go.

_*THAT*_ crap will become very, very old after a while. And not so cute anymore.

Men like this see their wives as property. Chattel. Your role is to cater to him, bear his kids, and provide a clean and happy home for him and his offspring. And while you've taken on that role, he's now looking t direct his sexual energy elsewhere. 

Sadly, I honestly think you'll be back in a couple of years, telling us what a nightmare you're in because your husband controls every single move you make. 

Don't allow *anyone* to dictate to you how to live your life.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Worst mistake you could make, allowing him to dictate who your friends are, what you wear, and where you're 'allowed' to go.
> 
> Pretty soon, Mr. Abusive will be dictating what family members you're allowed to be in contact with (which will eventually become ZERO) and what friends you're allowed to spend time with (which will also eventually become ZERO). You'll be accountable for every second spent outside the house - which will eventually be whittled down to two places you can go - the doctor's office or food shopping.
> 
> ...


^This^ AND DUMP this loser who is jacking off to porn while he is DRIVING.

Gross.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

uhtred said:


> To me the key issue is not specifically the porn but that he seems to be watching porn INSTEAD of being intimate with you. I would suggest approaching it that way.


Depending on your situation, the guy may not think he has a choice in the matter. But the following is just as, if not more, likely.



> Some guys with erection problems use porn-erotica because it doesn't take an erection to start the sex play. If he gets hard or sort of hard, it dosen't matter as much as it would when he is with you. When he is sexual with you, he knows he needs to be hard or find another way to play sexy with you. A lot of guys with Ed issues feel seriously flawed because of the ED and wanting to please their partner and him self. Elimination of the partner (you) and having outside stimulation solves his possible embarrassment about his ED issues.


This could be it too. The OP did say the dude has had trouble with erections in the past, and it is getting worse.



She'sStillGotIt said:


> Worst mistake you could make, allowing him to dictate who your friends are, what you wear, and where you're 'allowed' to go.


Ok, so where did the dude cross the line from establishing clear boundaries with his wife (as so many people here insist on), to being an abusive dictator?


----------



## Ghost Rider (Mar 6, 2017)

I agree with @She'sStillGotIt. Usually those who control their partners are the ones who cheat or are more likely to cheat themselves. In my case, my wife would not allow me to have female friends. I distanced myself from all family and friends that I had before marriage for the sake of her security and comfort. She was always ridiculously jealous and insecure. I bent over backwards and nothing I ever did was good enough to make her feel secure. And in the end, she was the one who had an affair. 

Those are big red flags that you described, OP. He is projecting. His controlling behavior is a far bigger issue than the porn. And though it all, he's the one who is more likely to cheat on you, not the other way around. 

You should be posting about that, and going to counseling or doing something to address that. Don't spend years of your life trying to make this unbalanced situation work. He has to learn to treat you like a human being.

You are not in a healthy marriage.


----------



## Ghost Rider (Mar 6, 2017)

Also @Annizka, how does the double standard make you feel? You have all these restrictions on you but he can do whatever he wants, have whatever friends he wants - male or female, look at whoever and whatever he wants, allow whatever women to look at him too, go wherever he wants, whenever he wants, etc. etc.? Because he's clean and pure as the wind-driven snow and somehow you're not to be trusted. It's bull ****. I'm sure it feels much the same way I felt with my wife's double standards. It's dehumanizing and demoralizing.

It's either right or wrong. There's no "one rule for me and another for you" bull ****. He should abide by the same rules he imposes on you. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Few things;
1) I wouldn't connect the women in his porn to his 'ideal women.' Just because she had certain breasts, facial, or hair attributes, it doesn't mean THAT is his perfect image. It could be something about the video itself that turns him on. I might find a video of a spontaneous blowjob a turn on, but nothing about the female is my 'ideal look'.... So dont get too emotional about comparing females

2) Porn and Masturbation is a problem, especially if he is jerking off to release instead of doing it with you. Its a cycle that is hard to break out of because its just too easy to self please. In many scenarios the spouse is not available (or he doesnt want to put the effort to get you in the mood) so they might masturbate and not be horny again for a few days (only to masturbate again) -> You basically get pushed outside his sexual bubble

I don't know if Masturbation could be the cause of ED but masturbation is a factor of him not initiating sex with you... hes just not horny because he ejaculated earlier.


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

Annizka it sounds like you are a good and respect wife. You honor your husbands wishes and do not go places, have friends or wear clothes he disapproves of. You are pregnant with his baby and you are careful to not shame him or embarrass him when you saw the title even though it hurt you. You are doing great. He is not. Masturbation to porn alters his view of what is sexy. Masturbation also physically make his erections weaker and he is using his sexual energy on porn and not you, his loving wife. 
You need to have a talk with him and let him know how much it hurts you. Let him know that you are all he should need sexually and he should focus on sharing sex with you and not on porn and playing with himself. Ask him how he would feel if you were watching porn with men who had bigger penises.
Good luck, you sound like a good wife.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I think you are making too much of a big thing out of this. I have looked at porn from the days it was non graphical and there were only stories. Despite that I had a full sex life and am married 45 years. Many men lose interest in sex when their wives are pregnant. First off they are thinking that there is a baby in the area they are going to insert their penis. Then their wife's bodies are looking very different and that can be a slight turn off for some men. 


My wife had a non traditional solution when my attention lagged. Male Chastity. There are many brands of Plastic Chastity cages on sale used as masturbation and porn control. I never heard of it also until I looked it up. Once you get past the websites that present it as some form of BDSM and view it as simply the husband handing over control of his orgasms/penis to his wife, it makes sense and does work. We did that for 5 years and it brought us closer than we have been for a long time. It is no secret that horny men will be much more pliable and eager to please the woman who can give him what he wants.


You can start off here and again, just skip all the stuff about you becoming a dominant Mistress. My wife and I just did it for teasing and denial. She kept me constantly aroused for weeks or months at a time and sex focused on her for a change. 


https://malechastityjournal.com/caging-your-man/


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Vinnydee said:


> I think you are making too much of a big thing out of this. I have looked at porn from the days it was non graphical and there were only stories. Despite that I had a full sex life and am married 45 years. Many men lose interest in sex when their wives are pregnant. First off they are thinking that there is a baby in the area they are going to insert their penis. Then their wife's bodies are looking very different and that can be a slight turn off for some men.
> 
> 
> My wife had a non traditional solution when my attention lagged. Male Chastity. There are many brands of Plastic Chastity cages on sale used as masturbation and porn control. I never heard of it also until I looked it up. Once you get past the websites that present it as some form of BDSM and view it as simply the husband handing over control of his orgasms/penis to his wife, it makes sense and does work. We did that for 5 years and it brought us closer than we have been for a long time. It is no secret that horny men will be much more pliable and eager to please the woman who can give him what he wants.
> ...



Vinny-with all due respect-

I'm betting. 99.99 percent of the posters here think your lifestyle choices have jumped the shark.

You and your wife and her BFF lived together, washed socks together and had sex together!
How nice!

What if your wife had 5 BFF and ALL of them wanted to screw you-


----------



## lostnlove24 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hopefully this will ease your mind. I am married man that watches porn almost daily. I have no addiction and I don't even notice when I don't watch porn. However I do enjoy it and and watch it often. And not to be too explicit, but we all know what men and women often do when they watch porn. With all that being said, I love my wife and her body. we have awesome sex pretty often. I still watch porn and still do the other thing as well. I doesn't have anything to do with what I don't see in her or anything I'm not receiving in my own sex life. It is just something I and many other men have done since we were young boys. We still enjoy it and truly mean no harm to the people we love.

I think you should bring it up to him and have an open mind. You both could probably learn something about the other and gain some understanding.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

notmyrealname4 said:


> How I wish this was true, Diana7.
> 
> Of course, we could debate the meaning of "decent man". But I'm afraid that many men who are otherwise good people, don't seem to bat an eye at using pornography, defending it, and have no intention whatsoever of giving it up; no matter how much it hurts their wife.


They shouldn't be married if they think so little of their wives. If I was dong something that hurt my husband I would make sure I stopped. Many men will stop if they think they will loose their family, but sadly many women aren't prepared to make that stand and just put up with it. I know a lady who said to her husband its the porn or me. He had been looking a lot for many many years, she had tried everything. He knew she was serious and was prepared to go, and guess what, he stopped. Shame it took that to make it happen, but better late that never. 
Its interesting how many men insist that they can stop, but then say they do it every day. I would challenge them to stop for a month and see how hard they find it. Most will struggle.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

toblerone said:


> Ok, so where did the dude cross the line from establishing clear boundaries with his wife (as so many people here insist on), to being an abusive dictator?


A partial quote from the OP's 3rd post in this thread:

*"He didn’t like me having male friends and acquaintances on Facebook, so I deleted them. Didn’t like me going to certain places and events because he said the men there stare at me, so I don’t go. Doesn’t like me wearing certain things.... "*

This is usually how this bull-crap starts and we all know it.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

@Annizka


Just wondering how you are doing. I was really hoping that you could talk to your mom or a sister or aunt; someone like that, 'cause you're pregnant and you should be getting a lot of love and caring from the people who are closest to you.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Did you talk to him about what happened or did you hide your anger?



> We are newlyweds. We are married for only 6 months. Sad that we are already facing such big issues. This was also one of the reasons I didn’t want to open this subject with him. I didn’t want to start this marriage off on a bad note.


What's worse is making a possible minor issue HUGE before you know the scope. Porn can be a huge issue, but communication may determine if it is or if is not something major. Going in guns blazing will destroy your marriage.



> When he knows for a fact that that would bother me, since I am also jealous.


So you both have jealousy issues, you just didn't mention yours.



> As I go deeper into thought with this, i feel so angry, I fantasize about confronting him about this and telling him I am going to go look at men with bigger penises, and see how he would like that.


Tit for Tat revenge is NEVER a good recipe.

Anyway, you should talk. Why? I see a MYRIAD of issues and reasons which may be answered with a simple sit down and serious talk. You are currently pregnant, you've only been married six months and you said the initiating has diminished. You feel it is the porn and it very well may be the issue. 

How many children do you have together or separately?


----------



## Annizka (Sep 29, 2017)

notmyrealname4 said:


> @Annizka
> 
> 
> Just wondering how you are doing. I was really hoping that you could talk to your mom or a sister or aunt; someone like that, 'cause you're pregnant and you should be getting a lot of love and caring from the people who are closest to you.


Hi. I haven’t talked to anyone I know about this, as I feel shame, also, I don’t want anyone I know to think bad about my husband. 

But honestly, this is the last thing on my mind at the moment. Yesterday I had heavy bleeding. Went to the emergency room and they did an ultrasound. Thankfully the baby was ok, even if the heart rate was a bit high. Husband was being very supportive. 

Thank you so much for your support. I really appreciate it that you are checking up on me.


----------



## Annizka (Sep 29, 2017)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Did you talk to him about what happened or did you hide your anger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will be our first child. 
He has been initiating a bit more lately. 
And yes, I also am jealous, as I mentioned before in my post.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

If my wife never refused me I would never look at porn!


I don't understand why someone would ever prefer masturbation over real sex!

Unless your partner was sexually selfish or very prudish. No head or didn't care what you liked etc.


----------

